

When are YC Summer 2008 Applications open? - danw

From when will we be able to apply for YC Summer 08?
======
pg
Probably in a couple weeks at most. We're redoing the application form.

------
icky
If only YC had some sort of news site to announce these things...

~~~
nailer
But then you'd have to get to that network from your network. You'd need some
kind of inter-network protocol for that to work. And then you'd have to worry
about errors - you'd need another kind of protocol to control the
transmission.

Frankly, whole thing sounds bunk.

Hogwash!

Balderdash!

Poppycock!

Twaddle!

 _nailer shakes fist_

------
sharpshoot
hold your horses - winter hasn't even started yet!

------
rokhayakebe
I think PG and 'em should go full force and add Spring and Fall rounds.

~~~
pg
That would be hard. Spring and fall are when we pick groups for summer and
winter.

~~~
aswanson
Maybe you should consider adding new partners (chuckle) to cope with the
workload.

